# Ideas to stop the snacking



## princessgrim

Hi was wondering if anyone had any useful ideas on stoppin snacking.

I joined weight watchers a few weeks ago but seem to be really struggling ith snacking.

I really need some useful tips, hints or even distractions to help with this as its really getting to me.

thankin in advance :flower:


----------



## hellohefalump

chewing gum, and drinking lots of fluids


----------



## tardiz

I snack on zero points. I put the grapes and little pots of sugar free zero jelly in the front of my fridge so it is the first thing I see. I have a habit of opening the fridge abs eating for the sake of it which is awful. I also keep my ww biscuits etc in q basket on display for easy reach. Do you work the snacks into your daily points? X


----------



## MiissDior

I'am at slimming world, (my 4th week)
and im also struggling with the snacking part, only so many fat free yogurts and fruit a girl can eat, i AM A NIBBLER and its tough





.​


----------



## dougstyris

Here are few easiest ways to avoid snacking. Brush your teeth regularly. Eat three meals a day. Drink lots of water a day. Make a list to eat today or later. Stay out of the kitchen.


----------



## princessgrim

Thank u everyone :flower:

im at my snackin worst when boredom hits or stress is bad so trying to find ways to distract myself.
I have a box in the cupboard full of WW biscuits choc bars etc all with points value written on the packets so if i do find the need to snack then i grab something from there so at least i know the points value.

Got my weigh in 2night and in all honestly dreading it :cry:


----------



## Roembke88

Ok so I have been dieting for two weeks now and I have lost 8 lbs so far and I think thats pretty good. 

I have a HUGE problem with snacking. So I completly eliminated unhealthy snacks from my diet. When I have an erge to snack I eat carrot sticks. They have the crunch I need. Only bad part is if you want to truly make it healthy NO VEGGIE DIP! I bring in to work a baggie full of carrots, green pepper(or yellow/red peppers) cucumbers and celery and munch on it if I have an erge to snack. Ill get sick of veggies if I eat them too much so today I brought a pomagranet and grapes to snack on. 

Also this sounds silly but it works for me at least. I look in the mirror and say to myself "I WANT TO LOSE WEIGHT" And if Im faced with a decision to make between a donut or a carrot I will say I want to be skinny more than I want that donut. And walk away from it. I think the biggest part is will power. Good Luck!!!
Hope this helped.!!


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Im terrible at snacking. Sometimes junk is all i have time to eat(LO wont lett me put him down these days) i find fruity gum, brushing my teeth and drinking water help. But mainly staying away and out of the house


----------



## joshultz

Organic puffed rice is my snack of choice, light, low in cals and healthy!


----------



## CarlosAlex

drink lot of water and some liquids.


----------



## daydreamerx

i would deffo NOT Stop snacking! I snack all day, im such a grazer. If i dont have a snack I when i do eat im so hungry i want to eat everything! Just find healthy alternatives - i love frozen grapes, banana with a tsp of peanut butter, ryvita and light cream cheese + tomatos, loads!


----------



## AnG53

Snack with grapefruit or papaya both extremely slimming snacks


----------



## cutebowsxx

I'm terrible at snacking too! So far what I've found has helped me a lot is drinking tea! (Decaffeinated in the evenings) I also use sweeteners instead of sugar. It is also true what they say: Sometimes being thirsty can make you feel hungry, so I also drink a lot of water/squash.

I've got a thing for rice cakes. Especially the sweeter ones if I fancy something sweet, caramel and chocolate snack-a-jacks.. Mmmm!

We've got a lot of junk here, for OH to take to work :dohh: So I've put most of 'his stuff' in a separate cupboard out of the way which I never go in. If it weren't for him, I wouldn't even bother having it in the house.

Don't completely cut all snacking out, you'll feel so hungry that you won't see the point and easily give up. Snacking is ok in moderation, fruit, rice cakes, low/fat free yoghurt, raw veggies etc..

Keep yourself busy in between meals, and before you know it, it will be time for your next meal so you won't need to snack :)

I also really liked what a pp said about thinking to yourself 'do I really want this unhealthy thing more than being skinny...' :thumbup: PMA (positive mental attitude) goes a long way too :flower:


----------



## ZoMo

I find chewing gum is amazing as I snack out of boredom or for comfort but I am not necessarily hungry. It is the chewing motion that I crave and gum completely stops me even thinking about food. I have chucked out all junk food so I can't be tempted and definitely can't be arsed to walk to the shop for any (meaning I never really wanted it that much anyway) and like that other saying you have, I once heard one that stuck in my mind "nothing will ever taste as good as being slim feels". Last time I was slim was about 15 years ago but am starting my weight loss journey again now. Give gum a go, see if it works for you, it has always worked miracles for me on a diet x


----------



## lozzy21

Keep snacking! It keeps your matabalism going and stops your blood sugars from dipping.


----------

